# AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Just released today

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373923,00.asp


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Obsolesence about right - I've had my 1090 for about six months and paid $295.00 for it.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I decided to hold off until after Christmas before starting my next build. I am glad I did, this new X6 is only going to increase the cost of it by about $65. Though I do already have some of the parts. All I need now is the motherboard and processor.


----------

